# Rainfast Charts



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

We post this every couple of years....it's that time of year....finally.

Regards, Mike

(download)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CDMQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwayne.ces.ncsu.edu%2Ffiles%2Flibrary%2F96%2FRAINFAST%25202012.pdf&ei=MMA8U8faEuawsQTy3IHIDA&usg=AFQjCNGQtByootEqPdHdvlO2uyQGUnRVNQ&bvm=bv.63934634,d.cWc


----------



## F350-6 (Mar 30, 2014)

Intersting chart. How many follow this? I've always used 48 hours for 2-4D or Grazon P+D. Are the shorter intervals really as effective?

I've got some Roundup Powermax I'd like to spray on Saturday, but have rain forecast on Sunday. According to your chart I'd be fine. I haven't checked the label as I figured less than 24 hours would be too soon for rain.

So how many people have actually tried these times as opposed to it just being some study on a piece of paper?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Chart is very effective....even more so if using a surfactant. Not just a study...based on trials. Been in existence on 2-4d for over 50 years....

Regards, Mike


----------



## F350-6 (Mar 30, 2014)

A surfactant is fine. I take it you have personal experience with this? I've seen some field or laboratory studies that don't ever seem to pan out in the real world. That's why I was asking for personal experiences.

I haven't had my pesticide license for 50 years, so I wonder where I got my information. I've slept since then so I really don't remember where I learned to do things the way I've been doing it.

Learning new (old) stuff like this is nice, as long as it's true.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, most of us regulars on this website have had much experience spraying and using the guidelines of the rainfast chart. I know from personal experience(rainfall) that indeed these times are correct for the limited amount of herbicides that I have used(less than 2 dozen varieties probably).

Never hurts to ask to be sure tho...and welcome to haytalk. I hope your getting regular rain in your part of Texas.

Regards, Mike


----------

